# Lets see them F-150's...



## Navy07 (Dec 17, 2012)

Love the Ford F-150's always have. Lets see yours!


----------



## XIronheadX (Dec 18, 2012)

It appears so far, that they are embarrassed to own a ford.


----------



## Chattco1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Maybe so. Still better than owning a OBAMA MOTORS!!


----------



## XIronheadX (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd push a Chevy before I'd drive a Ford.


----------



## 7 point (Dec 19, 2012)

I have A 04 2wd 5.4 extra cab


----------



## Panthers65 (Dec 19, 2012)

XIronheadX said:


> I'd push a Chevy before I'd drive a Ford.



That's convenient, It's a chevy, you'll probably have to. 

Mine back in it's prime, pulling my rig to a Wheelers for the Wounded benefit ride


----------



## HD28 (Dec 19, 2012)

2012 F-150 STX 4x4


----------



## XIronheadX (Dec 19, 2012)

Panthers65 said:


> That's convenient, It's a chevy, you'll probably have to.
> 
> Mine back in it's prime, pulling my rig to a Wheelers for the Wounded benefit ride



I bet you got the Ford model with the heated tailgate. So your hands don't get cold in the winter.


----------



## Panthers65 (Dec 19, 2012)

XIronheadX said:


> I bet you got the Ford model with the heated tailgate. So your hands don't get cold in the winter.



Careful with that joke, it's an antique.....


And therefor as weak and breakable as your chevy.. 


bazinga....


----------



## sparky (Dec 19, 2012)

*Nge*

navy 07,want me to get  David to pay you for advertising ?


----------



## XIronheadX (Dec 19, 2012)

Let's see those Chevy's!  Now that's an antique to the tune of 1983. With 276,000 miles. That's to the moon and part of the way back. There is no weakness!


----------



## bluemarlin (Dec 19, 2012)

Panthers65 said:


> That's convenient, It's a chevy, you'll probably have to.
> 
> Mine back in it's prime, pulling my rig to a Wheelers for the Wounded benefit ride



Nice back up plan... Truck dies and you tow it home with the wheeler.


----------



## XIronheadX (Dec 19, 2012)

bluemarlin said:


> Nice back up plan... Truck dies and you tow it home with the wheeler.


----------



## Mossy78 (Dec 20, 2012)

1995 F150 XLT, 5.0, 5spd, 226K miles and still runs like a scalded dog!


----------



## Panthers65 (Dec 21, 2012)

bluemarlin said:


> Nice back up plan... Truck dies and you tow it home with the wheeler.



at 126:1 crawl ratio, I'd bounce it off the rev limiter at 15mph the whole time...


----------



## dbodkin (Dec 21, 2012)

After both windows fell down inside the doors and a $1400 bill for broken sparkplugs it was time to move on....(NO help from FORD)


----------



## MonroeTaco (Dec 21, 2012)

My 04. While I did like it, it was getting too expensive to drive between repairs and gas. Went back to Toyotas.


----------



## pnome (Dec 21, 2012)

Here's my baby in hunting mode:






(yes that's a kid in the back trying to play hide and seek.  His orange vest didn't help. )

Interior in hunting mode:





After I got back hunting in the snow @ Pine Log


----------



## msdins (Dec 24, 2012)

Heres mine!


----------



## hiawassee1 (Dec 26, 2012)

*No shame in showing my FORD*

07 is my new one, 03 was my previous truck 2 trucks ago, dont have a pic of my 250 I had in between


----------



## LTZ25 (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's my 2011 limited, I like this as much as any truck I've ever had.


----------



## LTZ25 (Dec 28, 2012)

Mossy , good looking truck, you've taken good care of it.


----------



## holton27596 (Jan 2, 2013)

*my 2010*

one of the few long bed supercrews out there.


----------



## bbrock1415 (Jan 4, 2013)

good looking trucks especially that older chevy. hard to beat an older truck


----------



## hiawassee1 (Jan 9, 2013)

nice truck holton, I would really like to find a base model with the longer bed, I have it on my 07 and it makes a huge difference, but to many bells & whistles on mine.  WIfe doesnt understand why I would want a truck with rubber floors


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 22, 2013)

Here's one of your gasser boys representin'!


----------



## Milkman (Jan 22, 2013)

Here is my 2006 daily driver and hunting truck. I was working on food plots last summer when this pic was taken.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Jan 23, 2013)

He ruined a perfectly nice truck, looks hidious


----------



## bfghunter (Jan 31, 2013)

*150*

Here is my 150! Must not be the newest, or baddest buts its mine and its paid off!! This was first truck! 4 speed with a low one, 4x4 with 33x12.50 BFG ATs!


----------



## majorbanjo (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Bam Bam (Mar 2, 2013)

*2006 STX 4x4*

Here's mine 2006 STX 4x4!!!


----------



## Chief31794 (Mar 4, 2013)

Okay, I only got a picture of the back of my F250, but I'm gonna post it anyway, I don't have any pictures without fish in them, LOL.

Chief


----------



## cobb (Mar 15, 2013)

*F150*

here's mine-


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Mar 16, 2013)

*My 2012 4X4*

Ole truck.  Just gettin her broke in.  This is the 9th F150 I've owned. 82, 86,  91, 97, 2000, 89, 95, 2007, 2012 in that order.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Mar 16, 2013)

This thread is making me sad.....  I used to be the proud owner of a 97 F-150, extend cab with a low mileage v6 motor and a 5 speed transmission. But a few months ago when I lived in Memphis, it seemed somebody liked it a little more than I did.  It was stolen right out of my driveway.  I like to think its in a better place, maybe pulling a nice fishing boat, or cruising down a back road somewhere kicking up dust.  But, its most likely been parted out now, a piece here, and a piece there.  Thats how those things usually go I guess.  Maybe I'll get me another one day.


----------



## old florida gator (Mar 18, 2013)

I am on my 5th  F150 PICKUP ALL HAD OVER 100,000 MILES OR MORE BEFORE I TRADED THEN IN, I AM A TRUE DIE IN THE WOOL FORD MAN. FORDS FOREVER.  ALL WERE HUNTED GOT STUCK IN MUD AND SAND STILL CAME OUT RUNNING GREAT.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 20, 2013)

How about the F-150 predecessor?  '56 F100 I drove while in school 10 years ago.  8mpg and a long commute finally forced me to sell


----------

